# Nature town names



## RainCrossing (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm restarting my town once I get all my reserved villagers out. I'm thinking that I should start fresh. That would mean new names! (◜◡◝) No more Glade, Lilymoor.

*Town Name:*
My town is going to be a very organic nature town. Overgrown, many trees, bushes, bamboo, mushrooms, flowers and clovers. Villagers colour palettes are natural. It has a hint of Japanese but I don't want a Japanese name. Can you think of any? *No wood please!*

It would mean so much if you were to contribute, thank you for taking time to read ♥︎


----------



## Chris01 (Nov 7, 2015)

How about Tom for the Mayor Name and I dunno AshHaven? or MoonPass? WildCove? RockAcre? I'm thinking about restarting my town too tbh lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 7, 2015)

For town name, how about Pineside? For mayor name, how about Trevor?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm not sure I understand what "an organic name" means.  I guess I have some idea, but just for girl names: Ivy, Brooke, Ginger, Rose, Sky...


----------



## piske (Nov 7, 2015)

How about Sprout for the town name? :>


----------



## tae (Nov 7, 2015)

their mayor is going to be male, so the above post doesn't help much. how about one of these? 

*town name:*
granite 
foliage 
juniper
zawn
willow

*mayor names:*
galley
bear
forest 
ember
sage
reed


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mayor Wisp of town Willow


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 7, 2015)

taesaek said:


> their mayor is going to be male, so the above post doesn't help much. how about one of these?
> 
> *town name:*
> granite
> ...



I'm considering Sage, it's an amazing name


----------



## tae (Nov 7, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> I'm considering Sage, it's an amazing name



i like sage a lot too! 
you could name your town yukon! or like.. birch or something also earthy. ~


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 7, 2015)

I agree "sage" is great


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 7, 2015)

Why sage? (Remembers Pansage and looks definition up) No wonder you guys like it so much. I chose Trevor because "Treevor".


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 8, 2015)

Iris of Meadow or i like the town name Ginko.
Idk just a couple more ideas.


----------



## Adaberny (Nov 8, 2015)

_Town names_

Ardilla (pronounced ar-dee-ja) ** means squirrel in Spanish
Gacela ** means gazelle in Spanish
Bosque (pronounced Bos-ke) ** means forest in Spanish
Lluvia (pronounced ju-vee-a) ** means rain in Spanish
Camino ** means path in Spanish
Laguna ** means lagoon in Spanish
Paloma ** means pigeon in Spanish 
Azulejo (pronounced a-zu-le-ho) ** means bluebird in Spanish
Dulzura ** means chickadee OR sweetness in Spanish 

I was raised speaking Spanish so I always like to use Spanish vocabulary when suggesting names, im not very good with people names though xD


----------



## N e s s (Nov 8, 2015)

Town name-Terrain

Mayor name- sage


----------



## radioloves (Nov 8, 2015)

Hmm .. How about naming the mayor as, Xaiver, Klause, James, Wendell, Rayne, Adolf xD
and town name as, Titanium, Elanide, Roustin, Rainia, Tropitan ... yuhp lools


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Blondieboo13 (Nov 8, 2015)

Here are a few choices for Mayor names:
-Clay
-Jasper
-Ash
-Newt
-Sparrow
-Cliff
-Finch
-Brook
-Vale
-Harvest
-Talon


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## The cub servant (Nov 8, 2015)

Ideas for town names:

Birchwood
Pinewood
Skyfield
Rosewood
Willow
Skydive
Pearl
Dawn
Life Era /Lifeera
Meadow


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 8, 2015)

town name should be willowcreek.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Nov 8, 2015)

snoozit said:


> town name should be willowcreek.



That's really pretty, but it's far too long.

I think that Oak- as a prefix could be good. There are a lot of different suffixes that you could choose from;
Oakglade, Oakhaven, Oakmoor, Oakside, etc.


----------



## katysu (Nov 8, 2015)

If you like Sage & I think its a great name, either for Mayor or town name, why not have a look at herb names and see if any appeal  
heres one list but there will be many  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_culinary_herbs_and_spices


----------



## mayortash (Nov 8, 2015)

Sēji - Sage in Japanese
Shinrin - Forest in Japanese
Kalgan - Coast in Japanese


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 8, 2015)

Maybe Senlin as a town name! It means forest in Chinese.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Dorian (Nov 8, 2015)

I like Fig and Plum


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 10, 2015)

Hint: one snooty villager owns this song.


----------



## gem83 (Nov 10, 2015)

There are tons of masculine/neutral natur-related names for your mayor c: Idk if you settled on Sage or not so

Ash - a type of tree
Aspen - a type of tree
Wolf
Callum - means "dove"
Channing - means "wolf cub"
Pike - a type of fish
River
Sky
Crow
Steel - a type of metal
Jasper - a type of gem
Cedar - a type of tree
Lake
Park

I think Meadow would be a nice town name. I'll come back if I think of any more.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Nov 10, 2015)

Town Names: Sage, Ivyleaf, Oakwood, Birch, Leaf, Autumn, Spring, Glacier, Redleaf, Water, Swanlake... Just do this:
Think of some nature-y thing you like.
Think of another nature-y thing.
Smush them together.
Mayor Names: Behr (Or Bear), Wolfe (Or Wolf),  Sage is always nice.
That's all I got \.w./


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 11, 2015)

I love what Gem83 suggested  "jasper"


----------



## Minerva (Nov 11, 2015)

I like the names Sage, Ashwood or Oak.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Kristen (Nov 13, 2015)

Winterfell..?
Just kidding. 

I like a name that Minerva suggested: Ashwood. I feel like it's a very natural type name, y'know?


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 13, 2015)

Yarrow?


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 13, 2015)

im not ignoring any of these, if I thumbs-up your comment, it means I read it and appreciated it very much ♥︎


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 14, 2015)

hello
(￣▽￣)


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 14, 2015)

forgot to bump


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 14, 2015)

bump


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 15, 2015)

anyone?


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

Mayor name: Skyla
Town name: MoonField
c:


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 15, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Mayor name: Skyla
> Town name: MoonField
> c:



Thank you so much!


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 15, 2015)

goodnight bump


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 15, 2015)

school bump


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 15, 2015)

Orchard (with a circumflex over the a bc French is fun) for your town name?


----------

